# iPod Shuffle Problem



## crackystride

Hello there.

I recently loaded some new songs on my iPod Shuffle when iTunes crashed. Now Windows XP and iTunes won't recognize my iPod. I've tried using the FAQ and troubleshooter tips at the apple website, but the problem persists. I need some help here please. Thanks. 

P.S. Also the green light doesn't disappear like it normally does when I turn on my iPod. I'm using the latest version of iTunes available; I believe it is 7.0.2. My operating system is Windows XP Home Edition with 256 MB of RAM and USB 2.0.


----------



## agentRed

What you can do is this: First, try resetting your iPod via the small pinhole somewhere on the device. Insert a small object, one that is of small enough diameter to slip into the device through the hole, and hold down the internal button for about 10 seconds. Then if that does not work, try uninstalling all programs and drivers related to your iPod and then re-installing the same and/or newer versions.


----------



## crackystride

Uh, I believe my iPod Shuffle is first generation, so there's no pinhole. Sorry if I forgot to mention it in my first post.


----------



## agentRed

Then you should take a hammer to the SOB.

Hahaha...I'm just kidding. But seriously though, if you can't find a pinhole, try reinstalling all drivers and programs related to the iPod. I don't know exactly what kind of programs Apple gives you with your iPod (I personally don't like iPods) but I know that with my experience with several different brands of Mp3 players, when compatibility is an issue, the drivers can be reinstalled and that [usually] solves the problem.

Sorry I can't give you more specific info.
-agentRed


----------



## crackystride

agentRed said:


> Then you should take a hammer to the SOB.
> 
> Hahaha...I'm just kidding. But seriously though, if you can't find a pinhole, try reinstalling all drivers and programs related to the iPod. I don't know exactly what kind of programs Apple gives you with your iPod (I personally don't like iPods) but I know that with my experience with several different brands of Mp3 players, when compatibility is an issue, the drivers can be reinstalled and that [usually] solves the problem.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you more specific info.
> -agentRed


Thanks for your help. I'll try it.


----------



## crackystride

Okay, so I've discovered I'm "computer-illiterate." Any body know what drivers are associated with the first generation iPod Shuffle? And also how to find these drivers on my computer?

Many thanks.


----------



## chauffeur2

crackystride said:


> Okay, so I've discovered I'm "computer-illiterate." Any body know what drivers are associated with the first generation iPod Shuffle? And also how to find these drivers on my computer?
> 
> Many thanks.


G'Day,
You may be able to locate the file under 'C:\ProgramFiles\iPod' if not, I suggest that you go here, and look under "Sync to Fit" where you will be able to download the itunes files needed for the iPod to work.


----------



## crackystride

chauffeur2 said:


> G'Day,
> You may be able to locate the file under 'C:\ProgramFiles\iPod' if not, I suggest that you go here, and look under "Sync to Fit" where you will be able to download the itunes files needed for the iPod to work.


Thanks, I try that this instant.


----------



## crackystride

It still doesn't work. I'm thinking my iPod Shuffle is toast. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm

ok, can you even use the ipod? does it play songs at all? if so, its not hosed persay. if your ipod doesn't play songs, then try the 5 r's. as for uninstalling and reinstalling ipod drivers, they are part of the itunes package. so you will have to uninsall itunes, and restart the computer, then install itunes again. then plug in your ipod. if itunes still doesn't see it, then download the [url="http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/"self standing ipod updater[/url]. launch that and then plug the ipod in. then tell it to restore your ipod. it will delete every thing on your ipod, and reinstall the lateset ipod os on it, over writing any corrupt files. but if the ipod updater doesn't even see it, then its time to take it to a local apple retailerr and see if they can bring it back to life, else its got to go back to apple for them to fix it. but first, i'd find out if there is anyone with a mac that you know, and see if their mac can see it. if you are lucky, it will, and it'll install the mac version of the software on it, and then it will ove right any bad windows files so tha the next time you plug it in a indows computer, it will see it, and want to convert it back to windows. i've done this several times with full sized ipods, and nanos in order to bring them to life again.


----------



## Gustok

Hi, I just bought an ipod shuffle and my computer doesn't recognize it. I've tried the troubleshooting but it says that the drivers are not installed. I have winxp so I don't know why the computer doesn't recognize the ipod. Can somebody help me?


----------

